# Please be honest with me....Does this look horrible??



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Okay, I am making like 30 projects for Christmas presents....well making part of one, getting bored, starting another one, getting bored etc.  Anyway I cut out this pattern, a patchwork placemat set, with different materials..and sewn one together last night. This is a present for my ex-husband's new wife (because she was so kind as to take him away from me   , just kidding we're friends ) anyway, it looks wrong, somehow. I can't figure it out. It's the colors or something, or maybe the prints are too big. It had to be cow material, as her whole house is in cows. I haven't finished it, I will add batting to them , square them up and add backings, trim and quilt them, but what do ya'll think? Please be honest, if you think it looks bad tell me.  


can't remember where that re sizer is on here. Sorry about the size:

SEE THE NEXT POST FOR RESIZED PHOTO


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Here's the photo easier to see.
Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

TC - your photo was so huge that I could not see it all at once to see how it looked so I did the delete and the next post being a resized one.

I think this gives the over all look for consideration by the ladies here.

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Okay thank you....I finally found where you told me to resize it, I remembered that you helped me do that when I posted my homecoming mums pic. I added it to my favorites now.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm wondering about that narrow vertical strip about in the center. And what binding were you thinking of putting around it?

Angie


(HeY CJ, where are you? We need your expertise on this one.)


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

The only thing that I would change is to not cut off the face of the nursing cow.

I like the over all look, but I would try to include that cow's whole face and tail.


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

In the middle I was going to use just quilting batting and around the edge maybe black bias tape? In the pattern the narrow strip was there, but I could easily remove it. Maybe that's it. 

My daughter seems to think that it's the light blue fabric on each end, she doesn't think they match as well. My hubby and sons think it looks good like it is... :shrug: but it looks wrong to me.


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

tallpines said:


> The only thing that I would change is to not cut off the face of the nursing cow.
> 
> I like the over all look, but I would try to include that cow's whole face and tail.



Yes that square did cut it off some, that's true. I noticed that too.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

TC - I think the dark binding of the bias tape would tie the narrow vertical into the design. That's what I was wondering about.

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Maybe if I cut a bigger square to make that one nursing cow stand out better, and make sure to add the bias tape to make the stripe feel like it needs to be there....it will look okay.


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

I think it's the white and black patterned fabric competing with the cow spots. Picture those 3 squares replaced with the bolder colors you already have, and I think it would look "full." Those 3 squares sort of wash out the color of the overall piece, IMHO. Stick with the bold colors to compliment the cow pattern.


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks for all ya'll replies. I'm gonna make a new one tonight and re post a new pic tomorrow.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

May I suggest you replace the large cowhide print rectangle with the nursing cow. Then put cowhide fabric place of the small b/w print. Finally perhaps putting more of the green w/ gold stars in the place where the nursing cow was originally.

Looking forward to seeing your final results.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You can make it easier on yourself by using a larger print of the cow, and running borders around the center print. Place a narrow red strip around the cow unit, then a medium width of sky blue, then a medium width of a light. Bind it with the black.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Sorry... been out house hunting. I almost like this. I think the blue fabrics are the problem. All the other colors play beautifully together, but the blue just kind of hits me wrong. Otherwise, it's darling!


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

CJ said:


> Sorry... been out house hunting. I almost like this. I think the blue fabrics are the problem. All the other colors play beautifully together, but the blue just kind of hits me wrong. Otherwise, it's darling!


Wow. When I first looked at the square, I thought the same thing. Didn't say anything because I'm not a quilter, so what do I know. LOL The blue piece on the top right is the one that really drew my eye, it just looked out of place to me. I liked the rest of the square, too.

Kitty


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

I am going to re do another one. I'm scraping the blues and making the nursing cow bigger, but I have to use other cow, as I cut out all the nursing ones. I'm thinking of doing something new with the white part with the words "moo" on it, but the fabric itself is so cute!


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

I think there are too many different colors involved. I would pick a three color pallet (probably black and white and red), and stick with that. 

donsgal


----------

